# kapot of stuk



## Englishisgreat

Dag allemaal,

Als je zegt: Mijn auto/fiets/computer/televisie is kapot, is het mogelijk ook te zeggen: Mijn auto/fiets/computer/televisie is stuk ?

Welke versie is better ?


----------



## Hans Molenslag

_Kapot_ en _stuk_ zijn synoniemen en zijn in deze zin allebei goed. De ene versie is niet beter dan de andere. (Er kunnen lichte persoonlijke of regionale voorkeuren voor een van beide versies bestaan, maar daar hoef jij als niet-moedertaalspreker geen rekening mee te houden.)

Er is wel een grammaticaal verschil. _Kapot_ kun je zowel attributief als predicatief gebruiken, _stuk_ alleen predicatief. _Mijn kapotte fiets_ is correct, maar _mijn stukke fiets_ niet.


----------



## Englishisgreat

Hallo Hans Molenslag,

Hartelijk bedankt voor jouw antwoord.

Ik wens je nog een fijne dag.


----------



## eno2

Stuk= kapot ~defect


----------



## Englishisgreat

Hello eno2,

Je hebt volkomen gelijk. Ik heb het woord "defect" vergeten.

Dank je wel.


----------



## eno2

Hoewel kapot en stuk hetzelfde betekenen: Ik weet niet hoe anderen daarover denken maar voor mij is kapot gewoonlijk een iets definitievere uitspraak/oordeel/verwachting dan stuk. Wellicht is kapot meer gebruikt dan stuk in het Zuiden. Defect geeft zeker nog (een straaltje) hoop mee op herstelling.


----------



## dwanawijaya

Dank jullie allemaal voor de berichten! Ik heb ervan geleerd


----------

